# ** Getting To Know You**



## florida sun

​
Welcome to the UK Community Forum on the Dis Boards. Please feel free to tell us a little about yourself and any holiday plans you may have.


----------



## Pyrotechnictigger

Well hello one and all and might I add a little boing? My parents took my brother and I to Disneyland when we were kids, something I'll never forget but I suspect memories for another thread. When I met Mrs PTT, one of the first things that we realised was that we were the only people we'd ever met who'd been to DL.  It's grim up north in England and in the early '80s, few had been to Florida, let alone sunny California!

Years went by then a wedding and our first trip to the US to Disneyworld.  Wow.  Was a brilliant 2 weeks and lit a bit of a fire for the US.  The year after (2001) we flew that bit further and longer and arrived in wonderful Anaheim for a 3 week tour.  That visit taught us many, many things.  Firstly and most importantly, to us, Disneyland is the absolute home of magic, memories and wonder.  DW has more space but DL has more soul.  Plus it's 86 degrees and dry every day in summer not 100, steamy and hurricane rich.  

Since then we've made great friends over there, driven round most of the country and even driven from DL to DW via South Dakota.  Look at a map, ouch!  We've been back every year bar 2 since.  One of those years was when Mrs PTT was cooking Jnr PTT who's been now every year since she was born.  I always joked that I'd love to fly with a baby (before we had one) to inflict that 5 hour scream on all the people who'd been doing it to me for years.  As luck would have it, she's been a phenomenally good traveler from the start, probably something to do with us being frequent travelers.

Stand out events would be Christmas Day in DW, being in DW for hurricane Katrina (that was unbelievable), walking down main street DL with Jnr PTT, meeting Mickey and crying whilst he took our little girl on a walk down his street ignoring all the other children.  Wrote a thankyou letter and got a lovely response. And of course the creme de la creme of a meal in Club 33.

Favorite rides?  Splash and Space mountains with a side order of the Tikki Room.  In DCA it's Tower of Terror without question.

Have discovered this forum thanks to finding the DIS DL podcast which I'm working through at speed.  Think we'll disagree about food venues but on the whole it's superb.

Off back to LAX in August for a shorter trip, might make it to Palm Springs but no doubt Mrs PTT will drag us to Hollywood, LA freeways, the bane of my life!  So thanks for reading and I'll be posting around and about soon 

Cheers all!  A firework loving Disney Nut


----------



## florida sun

Pyrotechnictigger said:


> Well hello one and all and might I add a little boing? My parents took my brother and I to Disneyland when we were kids, something I'll never forget but I suspect memories for another thread. When I met Mrs PTT, one of the first things that we realised was that we were the only people we'd ever met who'd been to DL.  It's grim up north in England and in the early '80s, few had been to Florida, let alone sunny California!
> 
> Years went by then a wedding and our first trip to the US to Disneyworld.  Wow.  Was a brilliant 2 weeks and lit a bit of a fire for the US.  The year after (2001) we flew that bit further and longer and arrived in wonderful Anaheim for a 3 week tour.  That visit taught us many, many things.  Firstly and most importantly, to us, Disneyland is the absolute home of magic, memories and wonder.  DW has more space but DL has more soul.  Plus it's 86 degrees and dry every day in summer not 100, steamy and hurricane rich.
> 
> Since then we've made great friends over there, driven round most of the country and even driven from DL to DW via South Dakota.  Look at a map, ouch!  We've been back every year bar 2 since.  One of those years was when Mrs PTT was cooking Jnr PTT who's been now every year since she was born.  I always joked that I'd love to fly with a baby (before we had one) to inflict that 5 hour scream on all the people who'd been doing it to me for years.  As luck would have it, she's been a phenomenally good traveler from the start, probably something to do with us being frequent travelers.
> 
> Stand out events would be Christmas Day in DW, being in DW for hurricane Katrina (that was unbelievable), walking down main street DL with Jnr PTT, meeting Mickey and crying whilst he took our little girl on a walk down his street ignoring all the other children.  Wrote a thankyou letter and got a lovely response. And of course the creme de la creme of a meal in Club 33.
> 
> Favorite rides?  Splash and Space mountains with a side order of the Tikki Room.  In DCA it's Tower of Terror without question.
> 
> Have discovered this forum thanks to finding the DIS DL podcast which I'm working through at speed.  Think we'll disagree about food venues but on the whole it's superb.
> 
> Off back to LAX in August for a shorter trip, might make it to Palm Springs but no doubt Mrs PTT will drag us to Hollywood, LA freeways, the bane of my life!  So thanks for reading and I'll be posting around and about soon
> 
> 
> Cheers all!  A firework loving Disney Nut




Hello there

Welcome aboard the UK Community disboards, happy to have you join us.

Its still a dream of mine to get to DL and Im still hoping one day it will happen.

Please feel free to join in any discussion or visit our other trip planning forums for both Walt Disney World and Disneyland.


----------



## Jon84

Hey, I'm Jon. My wife and I have been on a few trips now. Can't wait for the next, I think we are made arriving on Thanksgiving!!


----------



## florida sun

Hi Jon
Welcome to the UK Community board

Happy to have you join us, look forward to catching up with you on the boards. Have fun planning your next trip


----------



## Jon84

Thanks Sue!

We are planning on taking in more of the resorts this time having managed to get DDP and Upgrade to Deluxe, lots of signature dining on the way


----------



## florida sun

We have worked hard to keep the DISboards a place where people can discuss any topic as long as it's not illegal or profane, and as long as the participants can behave respectfully. Unfortunately, politics and religion often seem to bring out the worst behavior in people. Even normally polite posters find these topics pushing their hot buttons, and frequently lose their cool.

This past election season has been especially bad, and the rudeness and sniping between various groups has alienated posters and exhausted our moderators.

As a result, we are announcing a new policy on the DISboards, effective immediately: *POLITICS AND RELIGION are no longer acceptable topics of discussion here.* 

This also will extend to signatures: *no political statements, logos, or slogans are permitted in signatures. *
Posts and threads of a political or religious nature will be locked or deleted, and are not to be restarted. We will also be updating our site guidelines to reflect this policy.

There are many sites on the web that welcome discussion and debate of a political or religious nature, but we feel that removing these topics from the DISboards altogether is in the best interests of our members. Thank you for your support and cooperation. 

WebmasterKathy


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hey Sue, where's the thread with you're background and the other UK community board in? There must be one


----------



## florida sun

There was one from years ago, but Im not sure how far back it was and it was full of people who no longer post on here anymore which is why I started a new one back last year. As soon as I get home from Slimming tonight, I shall try and dig it out and copy all my background from that and then update it to the present day


----------



## BagOLaughs

I don't think I've done my background post so I'll write one now 

I've been visiting Disney parks since I was 7 years old (thanks mum!) and before I was 16 had been to WDW twice and DLP 4 times.

However my true Disney obsession began in my 2nd year of University. I've always loved Disney and during school and sixth form my friends knew me as "the Disney nut".

However in my 2nd year of Uni I began getting mega obsessed, I think because for the first time in forever  I was booking my own holidays and so I had full control. And in the past 4 years I've been for: 7 night WDW 2011, 4 night DLP 2012, 14 night WDW 2013, 2 night DLP 2013, 4 night DLP 2013, 7 night TDL 2014 and have 14 night USO booked for 2015.

Personal stuff (or how deep does my obsession go?)


I collect Disney pins - I like to buy one from every Disney park I go to and it has to have the name of the park on. I also collect pins with Stitch or Ursula on and special edition pins.
I collect Duffy/Shellie May/Gelatoni - I got a Duffy from the Disney store when he was trying and failing to sell in the UK, then I bought Shellie & Gelli from Tokyo Disney Sea
I know all of the words to any Disney animated Movie ever... I'm not kidding  Its actually a really creepy talent.
I'm really fortunate in I have a mum who adores Disney, a Dad who loves Orlando, a Disney best friend who is almost as mad as me and a lovely partner who puts up with it (he loves it really lol)
I do my job so I can go to Disney, I've come to terms with this lol. (I do actually enjoy my job)
Favorite princess = Belle , Favorite Villain = I love them all! but Ursula, other favorite = Stitch! 
A bit more about me


I've lived in Birmingham (UK not AL) for 7 years, truly I'm a southerner. 
I'm a mechanical engineer who works in the factory that makes Cadbury Chocolate - as I said I like my job. Yes I worked for Cadbury before the "mean americans" took over. No they haven't changed the recipe of Cadbury Dairy Milk. 
I get asked this a lot so I'll answer it, "what does an engineer do in a food factory?" - Well I'm glad you asked. Although the marketeers would like you to think that all the chocolate is magicked up by fairies, there are actually machines that make the chocolate - I design and improve the manufacturing line which makes the chocolate.
Ok enough about my job - in my spare time I like to cycle through mud.
I love animals although due to renting i'm currently not able to have any pets of my own (yet). 
Anyways I've been lurking around the boards for long enough. That's my story and its nice to be part of the group. I look forward to getting to know everone.


----------



## James d

Hi I'm James. Been to Disney world a couple of times over the years as well as Disney Paris. Will be heading to Disney world this October with a couple of first timers, my wife and little boy.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hello!


----------



## florida sun

James d said:


> Hi I'm James. Been to Disney world a couple of times over the years as well as Disney Paris. Will be heading to Disney world this October with a couple of first timers, my wife and little boy.





Hi James and welcome to the UK Community board, please feel free to join in on our threads and hope you have fun planning over on the UK Trip planning forum. I bet you can not wait to show your wife and little boy WDW, I hope you have a magical time.


----------



## Riverside

Hello,
A member from 2004, but not used the forum much, regular visitors to WDW and going again next September.

Regards
Riverside


----------



## florida sun

Riverside said:


> Hello,
> A member from 2004, but not used the forum much, regular visitors to WDW and going again next September.
> 
> Regards
> Riverside



Hello there Riverside, happy planning, I bet you cant wait to go back?. Welcome to the forum, look forward to catching up with your plans


----------



## NFLDERS

Hi there I'm from across the pond near Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada.  My parents (deceased now) were born in Newfoundland in 1918 when the island was a British Colony.  Dad's people were from England, and Mom's from Ireland.

We Dh & I have been to WDW (Florida) 3 times.  Once with our 2 sons, once with one son (the other was attending college) and once just the two of us. We took a Disney cruise in '2013 to the Caribbean with our then 6 1/2 yr old grandson; left his parents home.


----------



## florida sun

NFLDERS said:


> Hi there I'm from across the pond near Niagara Falls, Ontario Canada.  My parents (deceased now) were born in Newfoundland in 1918 when the island was a British Colony.  Dad's people were from England, and Mom's from Ireland.
> 
> We Dh & I have been to WDW (Florida) 3 times.  Once with our 2 sons, once with one son (the other was attending college) and once just the two of us. We took a Disney cruise in '2013 to the Caribbean with our then 6 1/2 yr old grandson; left his parents home.



Welcome, Im so sorry I missed this post before, so happy to have you join us here,


----------



## Cumbley

Hi Everyone! Never ventured to this part of the disboards before but thought I'd take a look! I'm Cheryl & I'm married with 2 kids! I work full time and run my own business. Luckily the whole family are Disney obssessed too and we're planning our 7th trip to the world! Look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## florida sun

Cumbley said:


> Hi Everyone! Never ventured to this part of the disboards before but thought I'd take a look! I'm Cheryl & I'm married with 2 kids! I work full time and run my own business. Luckily the whole family are Disney obssessed too and we're planning our 7th trip to the world! Look forward to chatting with you all!



Hi Cheryl Welcome to the UK Community thread

Happy to have you onboard, good luck with all your planning. When are you going and where are you staying?


----------



## Cumbley

Hiya! We're booked for 19/8 - 2/9 and were staying at CBR. New resort for us so we're looking forward to it! Anyone else got plans?


----------



## RogPalmerUK

Hi guys ... Big Disney / Marvel / Star Wars fan ... Been to WDW / Disneyland / DLP and Tokyo Disney Sea.  Love comics, video games like Disney infinity, battlefront etc. Collecting Vinylmation & Pops


----------



## Jenniedisney

Hey everyone !
Always wanted to join these forums as Im a huge Disney fan (along with everyone else here!) Ive been to WDW too many times and also did the international college program in 2014. Going back this summer for 2 weeks


----------



## florida sun

RogPalmerUK said:


> Hi guys ... Big Disney / Marvel / Star Wars fan ... Been to WDW / Disneyland / DLP and Tokyo Disney Sea.  Love comics, video games like Disney infinity, battlefront etc. Collecting Vinylmation & Pops





Jenniedisney said:


> Hey everyone !
> Always wanted to join these forums as Im a huge Disney fan (along with everyone else here!) Ive been to WDW too many times and also did the international college program in 2014. Going back this summer for 2 weeks




Welcome to the both of you, happy to have you join us, look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Jennisney

Hi Everyone! I'm so excited to join the Forum! 

My name is Jennifer I am going to Walt Disney World for 16 nights in september and staying at POFQ ! I cant wait!!


----------



## OrlandoBelle

Hi there, I've been a member since 2011, but not used the forums much.  I tend to visit the UK's equivalent site more as that's where I live. I am married with two kids and I run my own business. We are due to take our fourth family trip to Disney World next October.  It seems so far away! I'm looking forward to Disney.co.uk releasing their free DDP offer on 21st April so I can book, and then get in full planning mode!  I love the planning *almost* as much as going!

My bucket list is to visit all of the Disney Land's around the world, as so far I've only been to Orlando. Maybe Paris will be our next trip after this one.


----------



## florida sun

Welcome welcome all the newbies


----------



## thksphoenicians

Hi all! Are American expats in the UK allowed here? 
I'm a long-time Dis lurker who relocated to London three years ago to be with the ginge of my dreams (now "DH").
I dragged him to WDW in 2014 and, much to my pleasant surprise, he's been a big fan ever since. We thought our most recent trip this March would be the last for a while, but we're now planning to return in 2017!


----------



## florida sun

thksphoenicians said:


> Hi all! Are American expats in the UK allowed here?
> I'm a long-time Dis lurker who relocated to London three years ago to be with the ginge of my dreams (now "DH").
> I dragged him to WDW in 2014 and, much to my pleasant surprise, he's been a big fan ever since. We thought our most recent trip this March would be the last for a while, but we're now planning to return in 2017!



Hello there,  Happy to have you join us!  WDW is very addictive, you know you can never just go once or twice Happy Planning!

Whats your name by the way?


----------



## thksphoenicians

florida sun said:


> Hello there,  Happy to have you join us!  WDW is very addictive, you know you can never just go once or twice Happy Planning!
> 
> Whats your name by the way?



Thanks for the welcome! I'm Pam.


----------



## florida sun

Welcome Pam, feel free to join in whenever you like, we are a friendly bunch on here


----------



## LanaBear-ox

Hey everyone!

Don't think I've ever introduced myself properly. Never felt the need as I hadn't booked a holiday but paying our deposit next week or the latest the end of may! Me and my husband love everything disney. Our first holiday was to Disneyland Paris. My favourite characters is Mike Wazowski while hubby's favourite is Pluto! 
Currently deciding whether to stay at Pop! Or Caribbean Beach lol. Going beginning of September for DH birthday next year. But yeah,  hi everyone!


----------



## florida sun

LanaBear-ox said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Don't think I've ever introduced myself properly. Never felt the need as I hadn't booked a holiday but paying our deposit next week or the latest the end of may! Me and my husband love everything disney. Our first holiday was to Disneyland Paris. My favourite characters is Mike Wazowski while hubby's favourite is Pluto!
> Currently deciding whether to stay at Pop! Or Caribbean Beach lol. Going beginning of September for DH birthday next year. But yeah,  hi everyone!



Hi There and welcome  Happy to have you join us, Happy Planning.


----------



## HungryEpcotGirl

Hi everyone! Love reading these posts on a crappy day <3
I'm 25 and love WDW vacationing, would love to get to know everyone better. I'm a night owl so I doubt anyone is ever on when I am.. Or are they? *slicks to the wall*


----------



## florida sun

HungryEpcotGirl said:


> Hi everyone! Love reading these posts on a crappy day <3
> I'm 25 and love WDW vacationing, would love to get to know everyone better. I'm a night owl so I doubt anyone is ever on when I am.. Or are they? *slicks to the wall*



 Happy to have you here!


----------



## RACHEL_GB

Hello everyone, I'm Rachel. We are going on our first ever Disney holiday next month - Dover to Barcelona on the Disney Magic.

The kids don't know we are are actually going this year yet. I can't wait to tell them! i hope it will live up to expectations

We stop off at Lisbon, has anybody been there with kids before please?

Rachel X


----------



## florida sun

RACHEL_GB said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Rachel. We are going on our first ever Disney holiday next month - Dover to Barcelona on the Disney Magic.
> 
> The kids don't know we are are actually going this year yet. I can't wait to tell them! i hope it will live up to expectations
> 
> We stop off at Lisbon, has anybody been there with kids before please?
> 
> Rachel X



Hi Rachel

 to the UK Community boards, happy to have you here


----------



## RACHEL_GB

florida sun said:


> Hi Rachel
> 
> to the UK Community boards, happy to have you here



Thank you!


----------



## Danniyell

Hi there Everyone, Im Danielle and I live in Staffordshire - in England, I went for the first time to Disney World in Orlando when I was 9,  Im now 32 and I have been to Disney world many many times. My parents brought into Disney Vacation club back in 2003 and I have been so many times since. I took the plunge in 2013 to celebrate my 30th Birthday and I too am now a DVC Member!  
Last trip out there was back in October 2014, we used our DVC Points this year to go Skiing in Switzerland - we have now booked up to go again for our next trip in May/June 2017 - I couldn't be more excited. The Excitement of visiting Disney never never gets old and we have managed to convince one of my parents good friends to also come with us this time. She last went to Disney World Orlando - when it was just a wee dot - back in 1986, so there are w few more - "whole new worlds" for her to see this time! 

Any questions in regards to DVC membership then I guess ask away  Looking forward to helping people out on this forum!
Danni


----------



## PumpkinKingGB

Hello all,
My wife and I decided to surprise our kids this Christmas with a trip to Disney, so we're off in December for 16 days of action packed adventure  (I hope)
This will be my 3rd time, but my wife and our 4 kids' first time, so I'm trying to make it as amazing as possible.
We'll be staying off resort as I tend to get "Disneyed Out" after a while and need some quiet time away from all the happiness and magic of disney, just to get my grumpy time in  
But we'll be doing plenty while we're there, I'll put some more details in the trip planning forum, but for now, hello


----------



## florida sun

Danniyell said:


> Hi there Everyone, Im Danielle and I live in Staffordshire - in England, I went for the first time to Disney World in Orlando when I was 9,  Im now 32 and I have been to Disney world many many times. My parents brought into Disney Vacation club back in 2003 and I have been so many times since. I took the plunge in 2013 to celebrate my 30th Birthday and I too am now a DVC Member!
> Last trip out there was back in October 2014, we used our DVC Points this year to go Skiing in Switzerland - we have now booked up to go again for our next trip in May/June 2017 - I couldn't be more excited. The Excitement of visiting Disney never never gets old and we have managed to convince one of my parents good friends to also come with us this time. She last went to Disney World Orlando - when it was just a wee dot - back in 1986, so there are w few more - "whole new worlds" for her to see this time!
> 
> Any questions in regards to DVC membership then I guess ask away  Looking forward to helping people out on this forum!
> Danni





PumpkinKingGB said:


> Hello all,
> My wife and I decided to surprise our kids this Christmas with a trip to Disney, so we're off in December for 16 days of action packed adventure  (I hope)
> This will be my 3rd time, but my wife and our 4 kids' first time, so I'm trying to make it as amazing as possible.
> We'll be staying off resort as I tend to get "Disneyed Out" after a while and need some quiet time away from all the happiness and magic of disney, just to get my grumpy time in
> But we'll be doing plenty while we're there, I'll put some more details in the trip planning forum, but for now, hello




Welcome Both, Happy to have you here


----------



## Tomosseum

Hi. I literally have no idea where my sudden love for Disney came from really. Around about March I just decided to watch a bunch of Disney movies I either hadn't seen yet or couldn't remember much of them from my childhood. 
I kind of realised at that point that I actually really love Disney and they happen to make some amazing films.

So April came around and I had some spare money and I decided to do some travelling and I said to myself "Tom -" (that's my name btw) "Don't think about it, if you could go anywhere in the World right now, where would you go?" and Disney World came straight o my head so I booked and went in May just a few weeks later.

I loved it so much I can't stand it! 
I am now a fully fledged Disney lover. I'm going to Disneyland Paris next month to run the RunDisney half marathon and then I will be returning back to WDW hopefully by January to see some more things and also to ride Space Mountain another ten times!  

So yeah I'm just your average 25 year old male really, I just do whatever I can to enjoy life. 
When I'm not endulging in Disney discussions and stuff, I'm enjoying my other hobbies and working. 

Anyway what really drew me to join is that being a single solo traveller to the Disney parks, I mean it's awesome being able to go and do what you want whenever you want and plan around yourself... But I'd also really like to meet some friends to hopefully enjoy and experience the magic with. 
If it was that much fun when I am there on my own then I can only imagine how much more fun it is with friends. Unfortunately none of my real friends really get it and so they don't want to spend the money and time to go to Disney. And I make friends there but still, would be cool to do some meet ups and stuff.


----------



## Disney Villager

Hey everyone!

I'm Emma, I'm 25, living in Nottingham and I've been Disney obsessed for as long as I can remember. It's something very dear to my heart and not something I keep hidden. I often say the reason I get out of bed to go to work is to fund my love for Disney.

Huge Disneyland Paris fan, I have visit too many times to count and I'm an AP holder and have been for 3 years running. I've never been to WDW (sob!) but visited Anaheim a few times as a kid. 

I'm part of many FB groups and twitter groups too, a huge solo traveller and I often prefer doing DLP alone. My nickname is Disney, to the point where new people at work started believing my last name was actually Disney.. oops.

Hoping to meet some new people who are as passionate as me, and who appreciate Disney for what it is and what the legacy holds! 

Hope to speak to you guys soon!


----------



## Willowfae

I joined a while ago but don't think I ever posted an intro. We took the kids to Disney for the first time in 2012 (well the grandparents took all of us) as a once in a lifetime treat. Well, yes, we all know how that goes!

Went back in Oct 2014, followed by 15 and 16. We are now DVC members (home resort is Beach Club Villas) and in August last year we also discovered Disney Cruises. We are also AP holders for this year only.

In Feb this year hubby and I went without the kids and did three nights at Disney plus another cruise. We are now booked to go to DLP for the first time in July, and back to Orlando in October, for 5 nights at Disney plus another cruise. In 2018 we also have a 7 night cruise booked and when we are onboard in October we will book a 4 night one just before it making 11 nights in total.


----------



## John-ManchesterUK

Hi 

Been a Disney nut since 2003 when we first visited the world with our two kids - 4-7 at the time, stayed at Coranado and we loved it, from there we were hooked, we try and go every 2 years finances and schedule allowing we have stayed at Dolphin / AK lodge / Beach Club and all have their merits. 

I am the local disney nut - which everyone is suprised to here as I am a proper "bloke" into cars and sports so not what they would expect. always get the std response - "what, you going again!!!!?!!" They don't get it.

This year its just the me and the wife going, we are doing an Adults holiday no kids - hitting all the best restaurants and a more leisurely pace ( on deluxe dining all planned and booked, staying at AKL. Hitting Universal which we also love and staying for one night at Hard Rock with Horror Nights tickets. 

Been a lurker here for ages, also been a podcast and then Youtube follower of the Dis team from around 2010 - also follow other Vloggers / Content producers like Lou M / Tim Tracker ( who I met last trip ) but Dis is my go to ... keeps the magic alive till our next trip.

Flying out on the 14th Hoping the impact of Irma/Jose don't impact too much, looking forward to hitting Pandora / AK at night and seeing Disney springs now its partially complete, looking forward to Universal to and some of the new stuff there.

Also making sure I have more time outside the parks, sampling the hotel bars and restaurants more than we normally would do.

Booked a couple of new things never done like hoop-de-doo, rivers of light, new  starwars fireworks etc. review and ohana. Made sure I got all our faves in like Cali Grill ( twice ) timed to watch the fireworks ( we haven't seen happly ever ).

Love keeping the magic alive between trips and listen to Content from Dis on the way into work most days and weekends we watch youtube stuff when we have time.  

Just waiting for my Grandson to be old enough to enjoy so I can see him experience for the first time through his eyes like I did my own kids when they were younger. Love it! 

Yes we have a Disney room in the house full of all our collectables and pictures, also looking to stencil the deck I created with all my fave Disney things to keep the magic alive.


----------



## florida sun

Welcome  everyone, great to have you join us Feel free to join in all the threads and have a fabulous time on your trip!


----------



## kitjos

Found the UK section - yay! . I've been long time lurker but thought it must be time to join! Me & my family are from Lincolnshire, we have 2 young kids (2/5yo) and never been to WDW. Husband and I went to Tokyo Disney when we were in Japan for honeymoon (pre-kids!) but i would love to experience WDW . Planning our first trip for Eater 2019; as Easter Sunday falls late (21st April), im hoping the crowds wont be 'as' packed if spring break is in March. Will see how it works out when 2018 here x


----------



## laura_<3

I've been a member on here for years but have never posted in this thread!

I'm Laura from South Shields. I've been hooked on Disney World since my first visit in 2005 with my parents, brother and sister. I have been back 5 times since then and have already booked for 2018.

In 2009 my boyfriend, Steven, was introduced to the magic and also hooked. We returned in 2011 with my family then again the following year just the two of us. It was on this trip where my boyfriend proposed to me in front of Cinderella Castle, of course I said yes.

In 2015 we returned again with my family and Steven's family (first timers!) but this time it was a little different. There was a wedding! A Disney wedding!

We got married on 5th August 2015 at Sea Breeze Point on the Boardwalk, followed by a meal at Trattoria Al Forno and dessert party in the Italy Pavilion. It was the best day and we all still talk about it to this day.

Our most recent visit was in January 2016 with my little sister Amy. We're all big WWE fans and when we found out one of their PPV events was in Orlando, we decided to go. It was a last minute decision after we received inheritance money but it was one of the best decisions we have made.

Next year will be a totally different ballgame. We will have our 22-month-old daughter in tow and can't wait


----------



## Cornish Lad

Hi All

As far as my Disney experiences are concerned it is all down to my youngest daughter Rebecca.  My late wife Shirley and I first visited Florida in 1989 but just for a week.  We stayed in the now defunct Delta Court of Flags and went to Sea World, Busch Gardens and Kennedy Space Centre.  The following year we went for two weeks and took Rebecca with us – she was 16 at the time.  At the holiday rep’s meeting she pushed us into buying a 4 day hopper pass for Disney (I resisted all the way!) saying “come on Dad you can’t come all this way and not see Mickey”.

So Monday morning we drove from International Drive to MK.  I complained all the way about the drive, the car park, the time it took to get to the entrance from the car park and the time in line before getting in.  I was still moaning as we emerged from the tunnel into Main Square.  I stopped, looked around, soaked up the atmosphere and was converted in about 10 seconds!  The rest, as they say, is history.

After that we were back as often as we could make it with Shirley’s Mum & Dad in 91, our two daughters (Rebecca and Karen), son-in-law Mark and two grandchildren in 92, for Christmas in 93, with Shirley’s sister and husband 95, and staying on property for the first time in 97.

We were booked to go in 2000 with Shirley’s sister again but Shirley passed away (cancer) early in January of that year so the trip was cancelled.  However some friends had expressed an interest in visiting DW so I came over with them, as "their personal guide" as they put it, in September of that year.

When I met Maggie in 2001 we discovered a mutual interest in Disney and so we went to DL in LA for a few days on our way to visit her sister in New Zealand on our honeymoon in October of 2001. Following that trip we moved to Canada but strangely never visited Disney at all during our time there even though we were much closer and on the right side of the pond.  We returned to the UK in 2013 and booked a trip to Disney in 2016 staying at AS-Music.  As soon as we got back we booked our next trip which is 3 weeks at POFQ in 2018.

My earliest recollection of the cinema is seeing Snow White for the first time as a little kid and this has been my all time favourite film and favourite Disney character. 

Great to be here and able to share stories and experiences with all you other UK Disney lovers!


----------



## EllaEverAfter

Hi all,

I am fairly new to the boards but I have been an avid DisUnplugged fan for a long while.

I suffer with an anxiety disorder and depression so Disney has always been my happy place. I have been to Paris 3 times (once with school, and twice with my husband and children) and Florida 3 times (once with an ex, my honeymoon and then my husband and I took our children). There is a lot of love for Disney in my home.

Due to my illness I am unable to work quite as much as I used to. We had to put a better work/life balance in place. What breaks my heart the most is the fact we don't have the disposable income available to go to Disney World/Disneyland now. Having had a recent breakdown, I am focusing on Disney far more than ever in a bid to get better.

I have always wanted to work for Disney in some way. Before children I considered moving to work in Florida for a year but then my babies (whom I was told I would never conceive) came along. Now the dreams have slipped away somewhat but maybe I will start a blog about planning and what not. I guess that isn't something I can discuss on here though (?). 

On my bucket list is to work with or at least meet some or all of the Dis team. Unfortunately they are a bit like my friends on my tv just lately! I listen to the Connecting with Walt series and also DisUnplugged as part of my grounding techniques during panic attacks and during times when I need to calm and relax.

Wow, my grammar and punctuation is dreadful here but I just wanted to get it all down.

So as well as me and my odd brain there is my husband. Charming sat on the plane for our honeymoon and actually said "I cannot believe I let you book this for our trip. I hate Disney and just know I am going to hate this trip". So that was a good start to married life! But actually the moment he set foot into the hotel his belief changed. He was converted and is now a pretty big kid when it comes to all things Disney.

I also mentioned my babies. They are 8 and 6, one boy and one girl. Charming Jr and Ella Jr have grown up knowing mum is a bit nutty. As a family we refer to ourselves as DisNerds. 

I get jealous hearing of other people's trips and could actually cry when I think about other people loving all things Disney more than me.

Looking forward to chatting more.


----------



## florida sun

Hello all and a very warm  to all the newbies I have missed in my absence.


----------



## AurumPunzel

Greetings from Hampshire!


----------



## AmazingGracie

Ahoy-hoy Friends,

My name is Grace I felt it was only proper I introduced myself before posting elsewhere.  I hope you all have a good weekend!

Best Wishes,


Gracie x


----------



## PDubbs

Hi All. My name is Paul. Some of you may know me as PDubbs, one of the hosts of Dis After Dark and may have also seen me and some of my colleagues at the meet up with Pete at the weekend


----------



## florida sun

Hi Paul

Great to meet you. welcome aboard the UK Community boards. I shall def look into Dis after dark, I havent heard it before. I was also at the meet, wasnt it great.


----------



## Domo

Hola everyone! I'm Domo, and I'm a Japanese mascot that lives in the UK and is (unhealthily) addicted to WDW! I'm new to the UK Community Forums but hope to be ore involved from here on. You may know me from the Community Boards with terrible jokes that annoy people, but I promise to be more reserved from hereon in


----------



## florida sun

Domo said:


> Hola everyone! I'm Domo, and I'm a Japanese mascot that lives in the UK and is (unhealthily) addicted to WDW! I'm new to the UK Community Forums but hope to be ore involved from here on. You may know me from the Community Boards with terrible jokes that annoy people, but I promise to be more reserved from hereon in



Welcome aboard


----------



## Firelfy

Hey guys! Mild UK DISer here. I first visited WDW in my twenties and was sold! There's a certain innocence about it that was just intoxicating  Great to find you all here!


----------



## MarknStitch

Hi There Everyone.

So my name is Mark and I've been lingering around the boards for quite some time now. The last time I used the boards was back in 2015 in the run-up to a DIS-ABD trip. I always intended to be here more after that trip but you know what life can get like.

Anyways, as I say, my name is Mark and I am married to a guy also called Marc and we have a six-month-old daughter Sophie.

My favourite character is Stitch, and the OH favours the villains, particularly Maleficent. I always feel a little bad at the parks because it's so easy for me to have pictures with my favourite Character, for him its a pain. Naturally, Sophie doesn't have a favourite character just yet, but we are hoping that she will really like Rapunzel. Mainly because the song that was playing as she was born was 'I See The Light' from Tangled so that song was both massively appropriate (the second verse particularly) and has become a bit of an 'anthem' for us.

We've visited WDW 3 times together, CA twice and DLP enough times that I no longer remember. We are currently booked to for a stay at AKL (Kidani) - yeah we are DVC members too - at the beginning of September and it can not come soon enough. 

I look forward to getting to know you all a little better


----------



## Kaufmanised

Been reading the board for years...

Kirk (35) from West Midlands 

Been going to WDW since 1998 when I was a teenager with my family... 
Been to DLR twice, DLP several times, went to Tokyo in 2018 

I took my family to WDW in 2017 stopped in Port Orleans due to the construction at Caribbean Beach, was supposed to go back in 2019 but sadly myself and my partner parted ways so I managed to move the holiday to 2020.

So now we have WDW for August stopping at Caribbean Beach going with my son and taking my parents... 

Really looking forward to taking my son back as he was 4 in 2017 and will be 7 this time around, so he's getting more involved with picking restaurants etc


----------



## disneychemist

Hello from across the pond! I'm a Disney World fan and chemist from the Detroit, USA area. 22 year old male here. Love travel, tennis, cooking, board games, biking, hiking, and of course, Disney! I've been to Disney World just under 10 times and to Disneyland Paris once.

I studied abroad for a semester (in Spain) and really enjoyed meeting people from another country, so I thought that I would post here and hopefully strike up some conversations with fellow Disney fans from the UK! Feel free to message me if you'd like to chat!


----------



## KellO

florida sun said:


> Welcome to the UK Community Forum on the Dis Boards. Please feel free to tell us a little about yourself and any holiday plans you may have.



Hi!! 

Just found the UK forum! Cool. 

I'm Kelly, 35 years young, and based near Manchester, NW England, UK. I made my first trip to Disney last year (Disneyland Paris). I'm currently looking to visit WDW Orlando & Universal Studios for the HP special around Halloween in 2021. I may be going solo, if I can't get my friend to say she's definitely going.


----------



## moorhunhe

Hiya!

Even though I've been a member since 2013, I've only been living in the UK for 2 years now.
I live right in the middle of England (somewhere in Warwickshire), and I've moved here because my current boyfriend, who I met back in 2005 on a Lion King forum (so we are both Lion King freaks), have been together since 2016 now.

I know like, 3 people in the UK, and all 3 live 3-4 hours away  would be nice to meet some new people ^^

I don't really collect anything Disney, except for Lion King since 1994 (at 2000 items almost).

Originally from Belgium, it was always very easy to get to DLRP by train, once in the UK it was a different story, needing extra days just for travel, but we've done it twice, and it all went fine.
Boyfriend had never been to a Disney park, his first time was 2 weeks before I moved to the UK in 2018, and he loved it!
And we've been 2 more times (him even getting an AP).

Was a passholder for many years, back in 2006-2007 I had a Fantasy.
Then from 2012 until 2018 a Dream, which I had expired in 2018.  And got an Infinity in 2019, which is going to expire now too, as not in a financial state to renew again.

I've been lucky enough to go to WDW in 2014 while visiting friends in Texas, and I've been to DLR in 2016 while visiting a good friend who lives in San Francisco (and staying there for a few days also, visiting the Walt Disney Museum, etc).


----------



## meganspurrett@hotmail.co.

Hey everyone

Me and my boyfriend have been making some Disney remixes and we'd love for you to all have a listen and enjoy.






Have the most Disney-est of days xx


----------



## meganspurrett@hotmail.co.

Hey everyone

Me and my boyfriend have been making some Disney remixes and we'd love for you to all have a listen and enjoy.






Have the most Disney-est of days xx


----------



## Lovelife85

florida sun said:


> ​
> Welcome to the UK Community Forum on the Dis Boards. Please feel free to tell us a little about yourself and any holiday plans you may have.


Hi all family of 3 from Bristol just got back from all stars and loved it jet lag a killer lol  
And can’t wait to go back


----------

